# 66ft Gambler shot 4



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

7 mm less than full cut and YES, working match. One more try...


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

great shooting mate,do you think its possible to cut a card with the short side facing the shooter bigger ammo of course and maybe setting card tilted a bit,just asking.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, it is


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

that last one is a bloody beauty mate, or as we say in Australia the ducks nuts take a bow to the audiance what next threading a needle.fantastic shooting mate.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn my friend!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> that last one is a bloody beauty mate, or as we say in Australia the ducks nuts take a bow to the audiance what next threading a needle.fantastic shooting mate.


Next is something easy like bottle caps or trying card cut with 7 mm steel from 20 m :thumbsup:

Thanks robbo B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn my friend!


Thanks :headbang:


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

That was a great shot! With a 7mm... Amazing!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ForkLess said:


> That was a great shot! With a 7mm... Amazing!


Thanks ForkLess :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey mate,how about shooting the bottle cap to open a beer or softdrink then toasting the shot with it. wonder if 10mm steel would do that or just shatter the bottle.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

robbo said:


> hey mate,how about shooting the bottle cap to open a beer or softdrink then toasting the shot with it. wonder if 10mm steel would do that or just shatter the bottle.


Robbo mate, I would not advise that, you can get glass shards in the drink, then internal bleeding.

Good shooting Kalevala,

How are you finding the Sheshou guru? I saw your review on the Dan Kung website and it help convince me to make a purchase of 1mm.

Salutaions Paul.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> hey mate,how about shooting the bottle cap to open a beer or softdrink then toasting the shot with it. wonder if 10mm steel would do that or just shatter the bottle.


HAHAA :rofl:

I have sometimes been thinkin that.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

P.Konrad said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > hey mate,how about shooting the bottle cap to open a beer or softdrink then toasting the shot with it. wonder if 10mm steel would do that or just shatter the bottle.
> ...


What I think about it ?

I was surprised, how much better this feels with 20-15 taper. Couple years ago 25-20 was good taper, when bands were 0,7 thick.

Some progress has happened.

I should try shooting some longer distance shots someday with these same dimensions.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day kalevala, is sheshou the easiest drawing flatband for its thickness you have used and is its stretch factor one of the best i been waiting 2 months for my .8 sheshou waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting Are they still having the motorcycle show this year?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> g,day kalevala, is sheshou the easiest drawing flatband for its thickness you have used and is its stretch factor one of the best i been waiting 2 months for my .8 sheshou waiting waiting waiting.


Depends a lot, what taper You use.

But if I remember right, I told in one video, that Sheshou is much alike old white GZK.

And that was smooth.

Today I was shooting with my 0,6 (20-15) Sheshou bands and that was nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Excellent shooting Are they still having the motorcycle show this year?


Thanks man 

They still have :thumbsup: but it's now one month later and not when I have my summer vacation.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > g,day kalevala, is sheshou the easiest drawing flatband for its thickness you have used and is its stretch factor one of the best i been waiting 2 months for my .8 sheshou waiting waiting waiting.
> ...


It was 0,7 Sheshou, what I have and not 0,6 :slap:


----------

